# Vinyl peeling issue



## Snazzyapparel (Sep 17, 2016)

I am using Sisser easy weed white vinyl on Gildan G500VL t shirts for a restaurant. It has been a month and they are peeling and cracking terribly. I spoke with the owner and she said they are washing them every other day, they are only giving their employees 2-3 shirts for use. 

She is also concerned that they are fading (black) as well. I believe that washing every other day is far too excessive but I have to figure out what to do.

The front logo is fine but it is the ones on the back that are peeling. I have had issues with Gildan tanks in the past where vinyl will hardly adhere to the back of the tanks. 

Would the Sisser stretch vinyl work better in this application or is the excessive washing the issue?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

are the tanks 100% cotton? I don't have my catalog in front of me. 
When it comes to judging excessive use , what may be excessive to you - may not be for the customer
..especially when it comes to the food industry.


----------



## Snazzyapparel (Sep 17, 2016)

These are v-neck 100% cotton, they're washing them every other day and I don't know if its a cold, warm or hot wash and how they dry it. Everyother day seems excessive. They're just starting out and don't want to dump a lot of money into 5 shirts so they go with 2-3 per person.


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

It wouldn't hurt to make sure your heat press is the correct temperature and has even heat/pressure. If those are off it could be the issue. What brand heat press do you have?


----------



## Jenitelya (Jun 29, 2010)

Also, keep in mind, who is washing them? Do they have a service? The chemicals a service uses might be more harsh to get grease smells out and what not. Granted I've never worked in a professional laundry, so I'm not sure. It's just the first thing that popped into my mind. And, I would bet they wash them in very hot water for the same reason as the grease, and germs, and they might not be separated. If since it is a small operation and the owner is washing them? Or even the employees (I don't know that unless it's visibly dirty I've known people especially waiters and waitresses that don't hardly wash their shirts as many times as they should) maybe the rules still are not being followed and that is the issue.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree, use a temperature gun to make sure there isn't any cold spots. 

The instructions regarding washing techniques, is a conversation you need
to have with every customer. A disclaimer regarding care, return process,
customer provided apparel. 

I suggest you replace them use a heavier more durable vinyl. Recommend cold water (cold water detergent) and hang dry


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

xpres have a workwear vinyl that can be washed at 80c, tumbled and ironed.
I try to use that when it's def a working trades customer


----------

